# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ليه ؟!!!!~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

ليــٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍه ..!!!~


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXpn1nN1SY4


ليـــــــــــــه ؟!!~ 


هذآ هۈ آللي تبيه ..؟ ؟
آني آرحل من حيآتڪُ
ۈآڜعل عيۈني بـٍـٍ ليه..!!
بڛ خلآص ..!!



هذآ هۈ آللي قدرته ..؟
ۈقدرڪُ ربي عليه ..
بذمتڪُ هذآ ڪُلآم ..؟
آني آرجع من جديد
آرجع آفرڜ ڪُل تعب 
عمري ۈآنآم ..



زين لحظه..!!
لآآڛآلۈني آلنآڛ ۈينڪُ ..؟
ۈآن درۈ ضحڪُة عيۈنڪُ
عن عيۈني ڛآفرت
ردت لعينڪُ ..


بذمتڪُ قۈل ..
ۈڜ آقۈل ..؟
قۈل قۈل قۈل قۈل 
آلله يخرب بيت بيتڪُ 
تۈني يآدۈبي بديت
بعت عمري ۈآڜتريتڪُ
خطۈه خطۈه ۈآڜتريت
تۈني بآطرآف آلبدآيه
مدري ۈڜلۈن 
آنتهيت ..؟


يآخي حڛ ..!!
ۈآلله عيب آللي تبيه ..
آني آرحل من حيآتڪُ ..
ۈآڜعل عيۈني بـٍـٍ ليه ..


لآجبينڪُ ڜمڛ ۈآحڛآڛڪُ مطر ..
لآعيۈنڪُ ڜۈق ۈڜعۈرڪُ دفآ ..
جبت لڪُ بـٍ آيدي ..
آبتڛآمآت آلعمر ..
ليه تڪُڛرهآ على آطرآف آلڜفآ ..؟؟
ڜۈف ..!!
بعثرني آحتيآجي بآلنظر..
ڜۈف ..!!
ۈجهي آمتلآ منڪُ بـٍـٍ آفآ ..


مآتجي منڪُ ..
ۈلڪُن يآبڜر ..
منت آۈل من طعني بآلجفآ
آبرآ منڪُ ڪُل جرۈحي بآلڛهر
ۈلآآفڪُر من ۈرى قلبڪُ ڜفآ
ۈل يآقلبڪُ ..!!
مآيجيب آلآ آلقهر ..
ۈل يآعمرڪُ ..!!
مآعرف طعم آلۈفآ..

ۈآلآ آنآ ..!!
مثل آلنهر آبقى نهر..
من تحۈڛه ترجع تڜۈفه صفآ ..!!
فيني ۈآلله آحڛآڛ لآمنه ظهر..
يڜعل ضلۈعڪُ آذآ قلبڪُ طفآ ..


هذآ هۈ آللي تبيه ..؟!!
ۈهذآ هۈ آللي قدرته ..
ۈقدرڪُ ربي عليه ..


بذمتڪُ هذآ ڪُلآم ؟؟!!..
آني آرجع من جديد..
آرجع آفرڜ ڪُل تعب ..
عمري ۈآنآم ..


ۈين آرۈح ..؟؟؟
ڜلۈن آجيب لقلبي آلمجرۈح .... رۈح
هذآ هۈ آللي تبيه ..!!
......

للڜآعر آلمبدع ڛآلم آلڛيآر..




آن ڜآءآلله تعجبڪُم

----------


## التوبي

*ليه ما نكتب ردود ونشكره

والقصيد الزين هذا نحضره

أقول لك أختي أصبتي الاختيار

واسمحي توني موضوعك أحضرة

لان هذا القسم ما أكثر أجيــّــه

وكل من يجفي الواجب نعذره

اختي قرأتُ وسمعتُ و راق لي 

أعيد ُ شكري

 وتحياتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسعدني توجدك في متصفحي (اخي التوبي* 

*لاخلا ولا عدم * 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك*

----------

